# 1St trip abroad now we are back



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all just got back from my trip to Dusseldorf show and trip down the Mosel. The weather was fantastic (30 degrees plus most days ),the show was a disappointment but the Mosel was fantastic I would have liked to stay for a lot longer to visit more of the wonderful Stellplatz's that abound in that area. I will post an account of the trip as soon as I am able and put some photos in my album . (hopefully before York show )


Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris
Glad you had a nice trip and the weather was good. Mosel is great, look forward to your pics.. 

Jim


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

wicked stuff... that is what we need....first hand accounts and pics are the life blood of this site.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Glad you're back safely Chris, and happy to hear all went well, look forward to your account  


Dave


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Dusseldorf Show*

Hi Chris,

I would be interested in knowing why you found the show a disappointment if you dont mind?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave on the campsite we were packed in like sardines ,there was only one disposal point and fresh water refilling point and accessories being rather thin on the ground. the good points were the transport system and the fact that I did some research and obtained membership of Caravan Salon Club Dusseldorf and was able to save myself 12 Euros on camping and entrance. The prices of new Motorhomes was far less than in UK. 

Chris


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all just got photos up and running they can be found in my album and in the Aires photos under France and Germany . Will post my account ASAP cheers


Chris


----------

